# Special thread for viewfinders or Kodak Retina specific?



## sniper x (Oct 28, 2017)

I was just gifted a very nice like new Kodak Retina 1a. After a complete dusting and cleaning on the outside, and in the film door, it is like a new camera. I am very pleased! It seems to be in Perfect working order. Shutter fires accuately, front door is smooth, everything works great. It came in a Period Gadget bag,  with a flash, attachment arm, Rangefinder, 5 filters, two hoods, cases for all, and it's all in excellent condition.  was wondering if there was a specific thread for these cameras of if it is OK for questions and such here. 

Thanks!

Kev


----------



## snowbear (Oct 28, 2017)

I guess you could try here.


----------



## sniper x (Oct 28, 2017)

I saw that but the newest post was way back in August or earlier so I thought it was no longer supported. Guess there isn;t that much interest in Kodak specific threads on this forum.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 28, 2017)

That lens is probably sharp as a tack. Nice rig. Gotta shoot it


----------



## RichieT (Oct 28, 2017)

That's a great little camera. My father picked one up when he was stationed in Germany in the 50's and was the camera I learned on.  It was missing for about 20 years and I found it at my sister's house this year. He was happy to get it back and gave it to me a month later. The only thing is the rangefinder is missing. I've since put a couple of rolls thru it and it still works beautifully. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## sniper x (Oct 28, 2017)

I love it. I have a roll of Tri X for it and am going to try and shoot the roll tomorrow after I get off work.


----------



## compur (Oct 29, 2017)

That's a beauty!

Retinas are wonderful cameras.  There are many different models. 

The 35mm film cassette that we still use today was originally designed for the first Retina camera.


----------

